# BBPs' Blue Mystic



## bombbudpuffa (May 11, 2007)

Hello all! This is my 4 month old Blue Mystic. She was SUPER STRESSED and is only about 6 inches tall!!! Wellllll...today she autoflowered. Yesterday I was going to execute her, glad I didn't. I'm going to transplant her today and veg until she's about 12 inches(another 4 months, lol).


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2007)

Aww, you never know.  She may surprise you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2007)

Figured i'd try the supercrop method of pinching and twisting the stems. I'm going to give her about another month in veg then 12/12 she goes. I have her tied down with twisty ties. Thanks for lookingeace:!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 19, 2007)

She's coming along beautifully! I hope to get some fat buds off of her.


----------



## allgrownup (May 19, 2007)

BBP......you are torchering that poor girl! LOL

4 months in veg and then you twist her nodes!  

Your funny man, i want to try that also so i'm going to see how it effects your tard plant......uh i mean....sloooooow plant  LOL 

by the way, why is it takin so long to veg???did you mean 4 weeks not 4 months???
 :bong:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 19, 2007)

> She was SUPER STRESSED and is only about 6 inches tall


I started her out in a hydro system about four months ago, little less, little more, can't really remember. Her and 2 sisters sat in that system for about a month with no new growth(my 1st and last hydro attempt). I put them in soil and in about a week 2 died, 1 lived. She had 3 sets of leaves when I put her in soil, only one set healthy. I wasn't planning on keeping her so she sat in the back of my grow box until I noticed she was a she. I've gone through a whole grow with her just sitting there, in crappy dirt, getting no attention. I transplanted her a week ago and gave her all the love and care i've given everything else and the pics should speak for themselves. She's had alot of growth backed up and now she's exploding!!! She'll probably be the jewel of my next harvest.


----------



## Firepower (May 19, 2007)

i had a similar experience, i started with some bagseeds to test out the waters and experiment, and this plants went thru hell overstretched, underwatered, high temps, all!!  and dude they came back healthy all of a sudden and started blowing up ever since.  had to top 1 just so it wouldnt go outside the box... Now, i treat them like royalty!!


----------



## allgrownup (May 19, 2007)

thats like a real world love story.....very touching LOL
 



so what happens when you break the stems, won't that stunt growth further?  How much is added to the yield by this?

I'm intrigued man, got any pics of a plant right before harvest that this twisting and breaking has been done to?

thats weird you had it in hydro with no results...... My hydro is far superior to MY soil so far....I'm finding soil difficult :rant: 

any rule of thumb where you break and twist?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 20, 2007)

I've been breaking and twisting everywhere! This is my first time trying it but so far the stem gets real thick when it heals. The science behind this is the same as topping. Break the stem and top growth stops while the bottom growth explodes. When the stem heals(1-3 days) top growth starts again. I like it so far. I have around ten bud sites without topping. I'm going to push this to the limit, see what type of results I get with almost every stem broken between every node, even on the branches. Soil is easy. Pretty much plant and water. No constant monitoring. As usual, i'll keep my experiences posted.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2007)

*This torchered girl was growing too fast. Had to put her on 12/12. I like the pinching the stem method. My stalk is huge. She's probably tripled in size in 15 days! Unexpected but good. I'm finally getting the hang of this grow thing. Beautiful plant and so far easy to grow and handles stress very well, which is good because I stress them heavily. Thanks for looking at my grow!*


----------



## allgrownup (May 31, 2007)

WOW BBP!  She's looking great now! I might take a clone or two before flower    

i cant believe thats the same plant...................very nice


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 31, 2007)

> i cant believe thats the same plant


Neither can I! I don't know if it's the soil, the super cropping or if she's just happy to be getting some love. I took 5 cuttings from her but i'm not the best in that area. 2 are fine, 1 is okay and 2 are in trouble. I'm not sweating it though. If one lives i'll have a mother.


----------



## Draston (May 31, 2007)

that snapping idea is pretty good and is sounding pretty awesome! I may do this with one of my next plants in my next grow... Keep us posted.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 31, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> that snapping idea is pretty good and is sounding pretty awesome! I may do this with one of my next plants in my next grow... Keep us posted.


Will do!


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 31, 2007)

They look great.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 31, 2007)

ericsdaweedman said:
			
		

> They look great.


Thank you.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 31, 2007)

Good stuff Bombbudpuffa. Have to give pinching a go


----------



## gangotri (May 31, 2007)

Wow, I like the pinching idea too, I will do that for a long-term-several-crops plant I was planning...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 31, 2007)

Yep, I like it so far. I need to do a side by side to see if it really makes a diff with yield. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## gangotri (May 31, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Yep, I like it so far. I need to do a side by side to see if it really makes a diff with yield. Thanks for stopping by.


 
Hey man, here where I live some farmers make cuttings on the mango tree stem and say that it produces more mangoes this way. Their explanation is that the tree understands its life is in danger and tries to produce a lot in order to guarantee reproduction. The same principle is probably right for MJ too. But I wonder, maybe there is a risk that your plant becomes a hermie if you keep on pinching and twinsting it?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2007)

gangotri said:
			
		

> Hey man, here where I live some farmers make cuttings on the mango tree stem and say that it produces more mangoes this way. Their explanation is that the tree understands its life is in danger and tries to produce a lot in order to guarantee reproduction. The same principle is probably right for MJ too. But I wonder, maybe there is a risk that your plant becomes a hermie if you keep on pinching and twinsting it?


I stopped pinching and twisting before 12/12 so hopefully she'll be fine. She's getting so big, so quick. Hope the bud production is like the veggie production.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 1, 2007)

gangotri said:
			
		

> Hey man, here where I live some farmers make cuttings on the mango tree stem and say that it produces more mangoes this way. Their explanation is that the tree understands its life is in danger and tries to produce a lot in order to guarantee reproduction. The same principle is probably right for MJ too. But I wonder, maybe there is a risk that your plant becomes a hermie if you keep on pinching and twinsting it?



well isnt this theory similar to the 72 hour darkness b4 harvest method? in the 72 hour darkness method, the plant is not gettin watered and is sittin in darkness for 72 hours, thus making it think shes in danger and she will use all the rest of her energy to produce resin or w/e to try and survive.

same?


----------



## gangotri (Jun 1, 2007)

azntigerdude said:
			
		

> well isnt this theory similar to the 72 hour darkness b4 harvest method? in the 72 hour darkness method, the plant is not gettin watered and is sittin in darkness for 72 hours, thus making it think shes in danger and she will use all the rest of her energy to produce resin or w/e to try and survive.
> 
> same?


 
Could be, yes!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2007)

No, I don't think it's the same at all. Some people even think the 72 hour thing is a myth. This method could be compared to topping in how it works. What happens when you make the break is all growth above the break stops until the break heals. Growth under the break, stems, branches, leaves and stalk, keeps growing resulting in thick stems and a lot of undergrowth. I wouldn't compare it to the 72 hours of darkness method.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

*Named her yesterday. She's coming along great. Wish I had a better cam so I could show you all the stalk. She's drinking around 80-96 oz every 3 days. I'm hoping the vertical growth will stop soon, she's getting tall. Thanks for stopping by:cool2:.*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

Bushy girl. Theres over 20 bud sites on her.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice looking bush bbp!  Keep it growing!


----------



## Ataraxia (Jun 2, 2007)

BBP, nice plant man!  I'm really surprised how it just took off once given a lil TLC.  When you say you "break the stems" between the nodes, do you mean you actually snap them to the point that there's actually a physical crack in the stem?  Or do you just pinch them basically crushing the inside of the stem?  I'm interested in this supercropping method, but I'm just trying to get a more specific procedure.

Thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

Pinch until the inside of the stem is broken. NEVER BREAK THE OUTSIDE OF THE STEM!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2007)

*I noticed some nice lil bud clusters so I sexed her with my PW pollen. Still on my search for a good purple hybrid. I'm expecting a very nice yield from her but aren't we always? Wishful thinking, I guess. Thanks for looking!*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 4, 2007)

Getting big now b. Good luck !


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2007)

*She is overtaking my room! She's not getting tall anymore just very bushy. I keep having to tuck leaves under bud sites so they can get light. I'm hoping for a heavy yield, she's so bushy! The last pic is of a clone of her...my other 4 haven't rooted in 14 days.*


----------



## Capone (Jun 8, 2007)

how big were they b4 u did the breaking thing? and can you tell me how its done.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 8, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> how big were they b4 u did the breaking thing? and can you tell me how its done.


They had alternating nodes before I pinched. What I did was pinch the stem right above the 1st nodes. When that healed, I pinched the 3rd, then the 5th, so on and so on. Just make sure to pinch until you hear a pop but don't break the outside of the stem!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 8, 2007)

*She's budding FAST!!! She loves nutes too. I've always heard she was difficult to grow but imo she's a very easy plant to grow. Great for people who can't help but feed nutes. I now have 4 rooted clones of her so if she's good she'll be around for a while.*


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow. Bushy and Beautiful.


----------



## Capone (Jun 8, 2007)

NICE DUDE...i tried that with my SICK plant in hope of it re-enforcing growth...hope i didnt kill it...Thanks man


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 8, 2007)

*Heres a few more pics.*


----------



## cloud (Jun 9, 2007)

why r these pics 2004?


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 9, 2007)

cloud said:
			
		

> why r these pics 2004?


 
lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 9, 2007)

cloud said:
			
		

> why r these pics 2004?


Prolly because he hasn't set the date on his camera. You can set it to say 1865 if you want to on most.

Or maybe 0001? Hahaahaha, they're holding a joint under the table in that last supper pic...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 9, 2007)

cloud said:
			
		

> why r these pics 2004?


Cus I don't care about setting the date on the cam.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 9, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Cus I don't care about setting the date on the cam.


Hey bombbudpuffa great pics man those ladies look great bro cant believe how bushy they look omg u have to give me some tips there bro oh by the way why would someone even question the date on ur pics like u have time to waste to make sure the date is right just be glad that u are sharing these lovely ladies with us thanx again for sharing bro and i have my eye on u for member of the month lol peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

The same, still great growth! I love her:heart:. If the smoke is good she'll be a keeper along with the AK. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 12, 2007)

great looking plants man. Keep up the good work. Keep em healthy and don't overfeed em. Keeping them healthy is the key to a great harvest.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 12, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> great looking plants man. Keep up the good work. Keep em healthy and don't overfeed em. Keeping them healthy is the key to a great harvest.


Thanks. Keeping them healthy is def not a prob.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like you are almost half way there! They are looking good.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 12, 2007)

BlinDMel0n3 said:
			
		

> Holy cow....
> Didn't expect anything great after page 1 on how it was small and everything.. and this is only page 3 and its fricking huge...  I have a feeling that will be an amazing smoke.. great job!. your my idol. haha
> 
> -blindmel0n3


LOL...My expectations weren't high either but she turned around great. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello everyone! Happy Fathers' Day to all the fathers. My girl is doing great. I took five clones from her and all lived. I gave 2 to a friend(1 for him to keep, the other for an outside grow) and have 3 in veg. The mother is growing tremendously and her smell is sweet, my friend swears it smells like blueberry pie. I can't smell the pie but it does have a very fruity smell with skunky undertones. Like I said before, I love her. She is, by far, the fastest budding strain i've had the pleasure to grow. Everyday i'm surprised by how much growth she's put on. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey there bombbudpuffa,
   I'm watching your grow carefully as I got three Blue Mystic seeds in a care pack, and can't wait to try them. I'm going to do a soil grow in my new growbox. It's hard for me too see the size of your container and how tall your lady is ??? I'm wondering if you would help me a tad ?? Here is the need, 
1. Should I try all 3 seeds at once, or one at a time ? I am very patient...
2. Have you ever used roottone to do your cloning ? There I am nervous...
3. Is it worth it to cross pollenate, ? and if so, what would you use ?
and I have to remember my box is only 6'6" Tall x 5' Wide x 3'6" Deep

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

My grow room is 3ft x 2 1/2ft. I have her in a 3 gallon grow bag. She's around 2 1/2 ft at her tallest point. 1) it's all preference man. I do multi strain grows so I usually start anywhere from 1-3 of one strain. 2)Yes. i've used root tone and it works well but imo gel works better. 3)I haven't tried this strain yet so I don't want to give you advice in that area. But I did sex her with some Purple Widow pollen. Hoping for something sweet tasting with this cross.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2007)

I love her too BBP!  Beautiful plant.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks my friend, your the first who has ever said yes to the roottone question. The reason I asked about it is  I have never got it to work, so now I'm sure I goofed somewhere along the line. Goofs can be corrected in another try.
Oh man when I grow this strain you gotta help me with the crossing, I'm thinking something weird like Blue Mystic 80/20 indica/sativa x Ice = Sativa

wonder how it would look and taste = Iced Blueberry  yeow-wow

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds like a good cross. I'd def smoke it!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 18, 2007)

nice thread, thanks for the invite to read, i will be watching with interest, my stressed clones will make a post later today if i can get out there and take thier portraits.....
good growing
tcbud


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

Shes a beauty.... *adds blue mystic to the list*


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 19, 2007)

when are you going to start flowering?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 19, 2007)

never mind..

I answered my own question.

Great looking plant..

Can't wait to start my own grow.

What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## bkane (Jun 19, 2007)

hey bbp how did you manage to turn a little plant into a bushy, i have one thats 1 months old and only about 7 inches.

great pics btw


----------



## ymw1980 (Jun 19, 2007)

great looking plants man i can't wait to see some bud pics


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 19, 2007)

> What kind of lights are you using?


hps and cfl





> how did you manage to turn a little plant into a bushy


pinching the stem and lst





> great looking plants man i can't wait to see some bud pics


LOL...there are buds all over her, my cam is just crap. Thanks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 19, 2007)

She's pregnant! Another PW cross. Hope to get a sweet tasting plant with this cross, wish me luck. I untied the branches today, she's too bushy and i'm hoping that will help a lil. The stalk is still secured though. I tried a bud shot but everyone can see my photos...aren't _that good. _Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 19, 2007)

:holysheep: Looking great bro she is defiantly filling up be back around soon peace


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow bombbudpuffa,
   Dude looking just so sweet. wish I could loan you my camera, cause I see some shots that deserve to be posted, like that one bud shot, Oh-man I would love to see the detail. Dang I got to get my keester in gear cause I want some of that, I think 2 of the Blue Mystic seeds for certain, swear I'll just throw a fit if I get stuck with two males. Gadzooks I'm talking like I'm jealous. Well I suppose I am cause I want mine to look that pretty too.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah man my cam doesn't do her justice. I've been planning on getting a better cam but it always takes the backseat to something else. Oh well, i'll have a better one before harvest so bare with me for a while.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nugs are getting huge! She is starting to put on a killer smell. It's funny, she kinds of smells like my AK48 did with a faint berry smell. She's groing like a weed! The tops are getting very heavy. I'm going to have to stop taking her out of the room to water before too long. Thanks for stopping by:aok:.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 23, 2007)

man......you move that plant daily  :shocked: bet there put'n on some trichs bout now! Nice grow'n. 

i feel like i reduce potency everytime i smash some trichs and get sticky.  LOL

id be freakin out man.  Or what if ya drop it!  i think you need to build yourself a custom watering JUG.  like a super soaker...one with the back pack and a super hero costume.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 23, 2007)

after looking at your avatar..........that would be one of the funniest super hero costumes eva.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 23, 2007)

isnt his av dave chappelle as tyrone biggums??? 

I think we all should start a fund to get BBP a better camera.. them girls looking real nice.. but its like watching a bootleg movie.....Im dying for some serious shots of them girls...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 23, 2007)

> I think we all should start a fund to get BBP a better camera.. them girls looking real nice.. but its like watching a bootleg movie.....Im dying for some serious shots of them girls...


Therefore I replace quality with quantity! AGU, I have to take them out to water. My room is only 3ft x 2 1/2ft and with the 3 plants I got in there it's very crowded. Watering in the room is not an option. Thanks everyone for stopping by. Btw, I have taking them out down to a science. I hardly ever hurt the triches.


----------



## Ataraxia (Jun 23, 2007)

Lookin good as always BBP.  I see that you're using grow bags.  How do you like these?  What size are they, and where did you get them?  Do they stay standing up in the grow room, they look pretty narrow like they might fall over.  I'm planning ahead for my final transplant, and looking into possible containers.

thanks


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 23, 2007)

Why do you have to move the plants to water them??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 24, 2007)

> How do you like these? What size are they, and where did you get them? Do they stay standing up in the grow room, they look pretty narrow like they might fall over.


 I love the bags. They work just as well as pots. They're on ebay.





> Why do you have to move the plants to water them??


I have them LSTed to the grow bags in about 10 diff places. It's very hard to maneuver through foilage and get in between my ties too.


----------



## Capone (Jun 25, 2007)

bbp blood..what kind of light are you using?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm using hps, cfl and fluoros. It's a lil over 600w.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 26, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm im drooling all over myself lol looking great bro:hubba:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah BBP, I'll be hanging out and watching, untill my set-up is dialed in, but I'm looking forward to seeing your babies soon bro.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 27, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> She's coming along beautifully! I hope to get some fat buds off of her.


 
Yes they sure are Man !! Keep it up


----------



## Buju (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweet Jesus they are nice.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 28, 2007)

another 3 weeks man  and they should be ready.... your in the home stretch now keep em hapy man and you will be smokin in no timw


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 28, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> another 3 weeks man  and they should be ready.... your in the home stretch now keep em hapy man and you will be smokin in no timw


Is it just me or is this the worst part? The last couple of weeks? I'm looking at these beautiful buds everyday wishing there was a way to speed it up...lol. 22 more days, 27 at the most and they should be ready:hubba:.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 28, 2007)

Damn since i last saw them ... they look tasty now.. 

feed em good now


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 28, 2007)

MMMMMMMM what a nice looking garden....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 28, 2007)

She's finishing up nicely. Smells great, strong, musky, fruity. Soon...


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

BombBudPuffa, they're looking gorgeous!!! you're doing an excellent job bro, i can't wait for a smoke report from those ladies! Keep up the great work man! Best wishes.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

Dang BBP! GORGEOUS. You are looking at probably a half pound or more right now a little over half way into flowering. I bet you get a pound by the time she is done. This is an inspirational grow.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 30, 2007)

Those are some sweeeeet looking buds!!!! Soon you will be enjoying all your hard work


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 30, 2007)

Dude... orgasm in my eyeballs.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 1, 2007)

> Dude... orgasm in my eyeballs.


L O L!!! Thnx! I can't beleive it either. The nugs are HUGE!!! They were all tied over and I think I might have to stake them up some kind of way now. This is a good thing but :shocked: being she started out so rough. She is beginning to smell soooo good. I think this is going to be the best harvest i've had off of a single plant. My AK was like a fourth of this baby:hubba:! The calyxes are beginning to get very large. As you can see she has a very high calyx to leaf ratio. I cannot wait to give a smoke report.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 1, 2007)

Ooops, heres the pic...lol.


----------



## Buju (Jul 1, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Dude... orgasm in my eyeballs.


 

Holy crap. I just got done smoking and had to see this. I  could not stop laughing! 

Freaking buds are sweet indeed, Puffa!

:stoned:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 7, 2007)

WOW:woohoo:!!! The calyxes are swelling, she's getting so heavy I had to tie her up for support. Hairs are getting good and red. I got 50% cloudy, 30% amber and 20% clear triches. It's about that time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

WOW!  Will you marry me BBP?

Wait....we're both already married.  Maybe in my next life.


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

WOOHOO Grats BBP!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 7, 2007)

You continue to amaze me with your grows. No wonder your are MVP!!!!
Keep up the good work and keep on growin!


----------



## Capone (Jul 10, 2007)

holy ****...nice plant..havent check'd your journal in a min..nice tell me how she blows!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

those look so good BBP gosh
im jealous i cant wait to hear ur smoke
report and how much ya got off of them
dang dude doing a nice job man.

take care

peace.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn b, you've gone and done it again


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 10, 2007)

post of pic of those sweet harvested buds


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 10, 2007)

Anarchist_UK said:
			
		

> post of pic of those sweet harvested buds


I most def will!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2007)

I harvested her. I know, I know, it's day fifty. BUT, after a thorough search, I had 40% amber triches and she was on 12/12 for a lil under 2 weeks so if i'd started counting the day I switched instead of the day she showed sex it would be 60+ days. Took a few hours to manicure. Decided to take the leaves off of her this time so she'd dry faster. Dried a lil in the oven. The buzz is great. Good sativa/indica mix. 2 bowls between me and 2 others and we were smiling and talking our butts off, kind of a happy buzz. Although I was alert I noticed I needed to ash a cig but didn't want to lean over to the tray lol. Pic 1 & 2) Before manicure. Buds so heavy they're just laying on their side. Pics 3 & 4) After a lil grooming! Pic 5) Left side of my closet. Pic 6)Right side! Pic 7 & 8) Decided to build a lil harvesting container for her. Hope to get a few oz, maybe more.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Bbp!!!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

wow BBP thats some yummy buds
sounds like a very good smoke report
those buds look very good looks like
the work ya did paid off
good job again BBP

take care
and injoy ur buds

peace.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 11, 2007)

woo hoo  bout the best lookin burnables ive seen yet.. nice and tight and compact.. bet the smell in that room is enuff to knock your ankles in the dirt


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2007)

Borrowed my buddies cam. Pic 1) Nice bud shot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pic 2) Another bud shot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pic 3) Closet nugs that wouldn't fit in my harvest box.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pic 4) A scale shot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pic 5) Close up shot...my fav!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pic 6) 1 more bud shot.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

oh my god when its up close i almost
die those buds make me drool dude and
excellent grow i think i might have to grow
this strain i didnt kno it look this beautiful
you could defentally win bud pic of the month
with these snap shots this is very impressive
BBP amazing grow dude enjoy that bud haha
i wish i had a ton of that to


take care


peace.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 11, 2007)

*whistles* NICE pics... lookin swell, pun intended


----------



## Ataraxia (Jul 11, 2007)

If there's one thing I take away from following this impressive grow of yours, it's never give up.  Your plant came from such humble beginnings and look at that harvest, simply beautiful.  A little care and TLC can go a long way.  You've got one green thumb man.  How's the BM taste?  I've heard blueberry is one of the sweetest tasting buds.  It sure has my mouth watering.  Great harvest, I look forward to seeing your next one.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, it's very sweet but no blueberry taste or any berry taste for that matter. Very sweet smell when burned too. This is some good bud but can't touch the AK48. Good daytime smoke if you don't over do it. Smoke too much and you're napping. 2 to 3 tokes is what i'd recommend. I'm sure something will change after a proper cure.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey man! Those are some very nice buds!

Great job man!!!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 11, 2007)

I am impressed as always. I hope someday to have some buds like that. 

Keep up the good work and enjoy your smoke!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 11, 2007)

PHHEWWWWW,
 My Man, it's like Ataraxia said, From humble beginnings you know. See that just goes to prove, that some pos attention works wonders hee-hee. Thanks for the good lesson on how to grow for bud.
smoke in peace.
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 17, 2007)

30 beans so far. Wish I had a warehouse so this breeding thing would be a lot faster. Was going to give a weight after 6 days drying but I can't find my scales. Haven't used them in forever and might have trashed them. Guess i'll have to wait until they are cured to weigh them. Smell is getting very sweet now that the green smell is going away. Taste is getting wonderful. I'll give a total smoke report when it's cured for a few weeks.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 17, 2007)

What a harvest man. I'm going to guess 6 oz or maybe better. Put her in the BPOM. She's got my vote.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 17, 2007)

BBP those are great results Damn man I love them bud shots Good Job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 17, 2007)

> I'm going to guess 6 oz or maybe better


It's more like 2, maybe 2 1/2. Wish it was 6.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 17, 2007)

those pics are awsome, can almost smell them from here!


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 17, 2007)

I am very impressed. You have outdone yourself on this one. I expected good, but this is great. You should like put this up for bud pic of the month, i'd totally vote for you.


----------



## NaturalSelector (Jan 10, 2009)




----------

